# Phrag. Joséphine Bonaparte



## Drorchid (Jul 7, 2015)

This is the second one of this cross that has bloomed for us. The parents are Phrag. Cardinale 'Birchwood' AM/AOS x kovachii. It basically looks like a Phrag. Cardinale on steroids!










Robert


----------



## phraggy (Jul 7, 2015)

Love it. The pouch is unmistakeable kovachi.
Wish I had one of these.

Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice. I'm into the contrasting dorsal


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

Sweet! Need a little besseae.


----------



## troy (Jul 7, 2015)

This one is great!! Love what kovachii does to the hybrids!! Wish they didn't cost so damn much!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2015)

That is really beautiful! The color, the pouch, the dorsal, the contrast -- everything! I suppose these are out of my price range.


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine too, Dot, but we can dream. I love all the speckles.
It's very unique.


----------



## John M (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, I love that pouch and all the clystal clear speckles!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2015)

lovely pouch colour


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 8, 2015)

The pouch is awesome.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 10, 2015)

great color


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 8, 2016)

Has this bloomed again? I have one in spike, hoping (1) doesn't blast when I go away on holiday and (2) it's authentic.


----------



## abax (Dec 8, 2016)

I need this one in my collection or I might cry. What
price range are we scared of???????


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2016)

I have not seen any of these for sale, maybe Peruflora.


----------



## blondie (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice I like the lip on this


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 9, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I have not seen any of these for sale, maybe Peruflora.



I got mine from Peruflora in early 2015


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> I got mine from Peruflora in early 2015



My friend!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 9, 2016)

NYEric said:


> My friend!



My friend, will I see you at the Paph Forum in late January? Maybe it'll be in bloom. If it's not JB, you can have it.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow! Yes I should be there. Thanks.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 12, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks like a Cardinale on steroids for sure!


----------

